# Need one for Friday Aug 9 From Surfside



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Had a last minute cancellation for tomorrow. Need one for deep run. PM me if interested.

Bob


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Position filled


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

How did I miss this earlier, and I'm off tomorrow


----------

